# Hagen glo t5



## Skurecki (Jul 25, 2010)

ok guys i have 60gal planted tank with just the normal light strips and bulbs im not really haveing any growth but im also not haveing any die off.

Im thinking of scrapping my 2 light strips and and glass hood and getting the hagen glo t5

Im thinking about getting the hagen glo t5 because i found it on sale for $99 as much as i hate supporting petsmart thats the cheapest ive been able to find it LFS is selling it for $154, if it was $5 or $10 more then petsmart id go with the LFS but $54 is wayy too much of a difference. 

1) Is that a good light system for my current setup? (see below)

2) what bulbs would be good for it? 

3) i can afford to get two of them, should i go with 2? or would that be overkill?

4) im interested in the night time lighting, would that create a negative effect on my tank?

Current set up


PLANTS
Anubus(4)
Javaferns(4)
amazon sword plant (2)
Anacharis (10)
kyto grass? (4)

Decor
driftwood (3)


Fish
2 german rams
1 bolivin ram
3 angelfish
1 albino rainbow shark
1 dwarf Gourami
2 powder blue Gourami
2 BNP

filter
Fluval 405

Gravel
Gravel substrate mix cant remember the brands


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

If all you have is just 2 18" strips you might consider the 2 tube 4' utility fixtures if they will fit.


----------



## Skurecki (Jul 25, 2010)

well thanks for the replies......got the fixture anyways....looks great!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I didnt see this, I was going to say had i seen this earlier try a hydroponic gardening store, their fixtures are the exact same as the ones used in aquariums yet are ALOT cheaper because they are not marketed towards fish folks.
My $600 dollar light on my 210 costed 250 at the hydro store.


----------

